

Biz Stone talks about Twitter's monetization strategy (audio) - sharpn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p0056hzb/Business_Daily_Twitter_Turns_its_Mind_to_Profits/

======
sharpn
I believe the BBC DRM allows this to be played worldwide, but can't verify
that from here in the UK. Interview is the first 9 minutes of audio.

